# Spanish Bible Translation



## JML (May 1, 2015)

What is the best Spanish translation of the Bible? If possible I would prefer a version that is not in "Spain Spanish." One that I found was the "La Biblia de Las Américas" which seems to be the equivalent to the NASB. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TylerRay (May 1, 2015)

My understanding is that the Reina-Valera is the best. I think the 1909 version is the preferred one among many of the more strictly Reformed folks.


----------



## Jack K (May 2, 2015)

I've taught a few times in a few different Latin American countries (using interpreters), and have been told each time that "everyone" uses the Reina Valera (1960 or one of its slightly updated variants). I found this to be true in those places, though someone must be buying the other translations as well. I feel safe, though, in saying that Reina Valera 1960 is widely accepted and respected in that part of the world. I can't speak to accuracy or readability. I also have a Biblia de Las Americas in my house and I personally, with my VERY limited vocabulary and sense of style, find it a bit easier to read and actually understand.


----------



## py3ak (May 2, 2015)

LBLA is as much "Spain Spanish" as the RV versions. The 1960 continues to be the most widely used, and in my acquaintance with the other translations, deservedly so. The _Nueva Versión Internacional_ is meant to be an NIV equivalent, and is somewhat less European. _Dios Habla Hoy_, _Nueva Biblia al Día_, and _Nueva Biblia Latinoamericana de Hoy_ are less European, but I've never run into anyone willing to recommend them. _La Palabra (Hispanoamericana)_ is obviously designed to use Latin American Spanish, but just looking at John 1 a moment ago, it's upsettingly paraphrastic and interpretive.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 5, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> My understanding is that the Reina-Valera is the best. I think the 1909 version is the preferred one among many of the more strictly Reformed folks.



The Trinitarian Bible Society is working on an update to the 1909.


----------

